# Need Help with invites for Haunted Hotel



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

I need some help! We've decided to go with a haunted hotel theme this year and I'd like to make invites with the theme of a hotel reservation confirmation, but I just can't come up with any ideas on the wording. I'm thinking of starting with something like, "Thank you for booking your stay at the Chamberwell Hotel. We have you scheduled for check-in on Saturday October 24th at 8 PM.... " I can't think of what to say next - I need to add some creepiness. Any ideas??


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for booking you stay at the Chamberwell Hotel.
We have you scheduled for check-in on Saturday October 24th at 8pm 
permanently

(Hotel California - you can check in but you cannot check out)
just a thought


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

I LOVE that idea absintheminded - thank you. Please keep the ideas coming!!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

You could add some descriptions of the Hotels amenities...

if you are providing food at your party you could say something about the reservation including a complimentory meal, bar etc.

Also add something about the Hotel's expected attire (costumes)


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Those are fantastic ideas, Elza. Thanks so much. I knew I could count on the creativity of this group! I'd love even more ideas and especially specific wording of any kind...


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Here are a few ideas for wording. You can do the invitation in the form of a tri-fold brochure.
Some off the cuff examples:

*"You are invited to join us. We have a vacancy, which you might fill...permanently!"

"Due to sudden and unforeseen circumstances, we now have a vacancy open that only you can fill."

"Room # 1313 is waiting for you." Or room # 666.

"Enjoy our 'unique' dining menu or order in from Tomb Service."

"Extended stay plans available (whether you want to leave or not!)"

Weary travelers voted the Chamberwell Hotel as a 4 Scar resort. It easily beat out Motel 666 as a popular final resting destination.

Relax in the Cauldron Spa's famous wood fired 'really hot tub' or splash in the blood pool.

*
As for actual party decor, take a look around various internet sites for photos of Disney's Tower of Terror. I am always amazed at the detail in the lobby, front desk and boiler room settings.

Make some paper tape "sanitized for your protection" strips for the toilet seat in the restroom. You can even change it to: "Satanized for your possession" if you like attention to detail.

Eric


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow - those ideas are exactly what I was looking for! I love the "tomb service" idea and the line about the "vacancy only you can fill". Thank you. I'm going to try to start working on them (rough draft) tonight!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Forgot to mention that we just went to Disney in March and the Tower of Terror was our inspiration. We took a ton of pictures so that will definitely help us with ideas for the decor. I'm getting excited now.... we're a little behind our normal schedule for Halloween, but better late than never!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Wolfbeard said:


> "Enjoy our 'unique' dining menu or order in from _Tomb Service_."



That's just hilarious!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

After reading wolfbeards ideas i dont really think i have anything else to add, he pretty much has it all planned out. Good job the suggestions sound great.
The haunted hotel idea is great also.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

If you want a little scary inspiration, watch the movie 1408 with John Cusack. It takes place in a haunted hotel room....


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wolfbeard said:


> Here are a few ideas for wording. You can do the invitation in the form of a tri-fold brochure.
> Some off the cuff examples:
> 
> *"You are invited to join us. We have a vacancy, which you might fill...permanently!"
> ...


Hahaha FANTASTIC!

MsM


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

What a fabulous idea! As I'm still undecided I might have to borrow it. Wolfbeard -- very creative play on the idea. Fun~Fun~


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

You know, I had completely forgotten about the movie 1408. I saw it a long time ago but I'll have to check it out again. Thanks for the idea SkellyCat. 

Has anyone seen the Disney Movie "Tower of Terror". I'm not sure if that would be worth checking out for some ideas, too. 

And I totally agree with all the comments about Wolfbeards ideas - they are great!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Lady of Chamberwell,

I am so loving this idea of yours. I haven't been able to stop reserching haunted hotels. I too am a big fan of the Tower of Terror and the 1408 movie. I was thinking that a story behind the hotel's haunting in a travel brochure might be creepy. I was trying to come up with a way to have a trapped in your worst nightmare theme and incorporating it with your haunted hotel idea might be just want I need. I found something similar to this on a Haunted Hotel haunt website. 


_Some say that the souls of those trapped within the walls of the 'hotel' are seeking release, some are seeking revenge. But all of them are caught in a place that exists between this world and the next. A nightmarish place where your worst fears and darkest horrors come to life._


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh there's more - having too much fun with this theme!
Have you seen this zombie bell hop costume? And let's not forget the dead maid.

The Haunted Hotel-Bones the Bellboy Adult Costume - Costumes


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Last year Frankie's Girl did a Surreal Estate theme and everyone received a skeleton key that might unlock a closet which held a prize.

A haunted hotel theme could do something similar with each guest receiving a hotel key or a suitcase key and a certain key would unlock a room or suitcase/trunk left in the hotel and find a prize. Here is the link from FG's thread.


http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/69622-our-2008-party-theme-need-help.html


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

_Some say that the souls of those trapped within the walls of the 'hotel' are seeking release, some are seeking revenge. But all of them are caught in a place that exists between this world and the next. A nightmarish place where your worst fears and darkest horrors come to life._[/QUOTE]

B Scary - that is great!! I'll definitely have to incorporate these words into my invitation - I love it! 

I also love the idea of giving out "room" keys to our guests that could open a door with a prize behind it. I think I might pass the keys out to our guests at a "check-in desk" when they arrive at the party. Then I can avoid sending the keys out with the invitations and having the winning key go to someone who doesn't come!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh, also That Bones the Bellboy costume is awesome...I have ordered only 1 so far because they only have Medium in Stock on most web sites. My son, who is going to help out in the haunted house this year will wear that one, and I'm still going to buy a couple more to dress static props in the hotel and possibly my husband when the larger sizes become available.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Lady of Chamberwell Manor said:


> Oh, also That Bones the Bellboy costume is awesome...I have ordered only 1 so far because they only have Medium in Stock on most web sites. My son, who is going to help out in the haunted house this year will wear that one, and I'm still going to buy a couple more to dress static props in the hotel and possibly my husband when the larger sizes become available.


Buycostumes.com is having a buy one get one clearance on some costumes. Here is one that would work great for your party theme. It is on clearance and you buy get one free! You could easily do your own "dead" makeup.


Mr. VIP Valet Adult Costume - Costumes

Eric


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

That's exactly what I did! I bought the VIP Valet costume and got Bones the Bellboy Free! I just wish they had Bones the Bellboy in stock in sizes Large or XL because I'd buy another one and get another one free - it would be a great way to dress the hotel "staff"!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

wow you are really cooking now! can't wait till your after your party for the pics lol

MsM


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

For anyone else who might be interested in this theme for 2009 or the future, you have to go to the website Haunted Hotel - 13th Floor by the Huntington Jaycees and listen to the intro. It's awesome & gives me a great idea about making a similar recording to play as guests are entering the hotel or just starting down the first hallway.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Lady of CM -

Would you consider starting a Haunted Hotel thread or sharing all your secrets on this thread works too. I would love to hear more about your prop ideas, party plans ect.. so I can 'steal' them! I hope you don't mind that I'm a theme reaper! I just can't help it -- love this idea! Did I say that already? 

I started working on a travel brochure to send out as a save the date -- I will post it when I'm done. Then the invite can be their confirmation which I may do via evite or email -- still haven't figured that out yet. 

Another idea I have used in the past that might be fun for a hotel theme-- is have your voicemail on your cell phone (if you don't get business calls) and your recording at home have recording about your hotel.

I haven't come up with anything great for the message yet but I bet Wolfbeard could!

Last year our theme was Rigor Mortgage --( the theme reaper strikes again - thx F.G.) and I can't tell you how many people thought I had a new business or that they receached the wrong number. I had scary music and screams on the recording at home and a much more business like message on my cell phone. 

I am sketching out a plan for the hotel front desk facade although I have casino cage and ticket booth from other events I do that I may just adapt. But I really want to do the hotel desk. Not sure if I convince DH though.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

I love this theme too! I am already knee deep into my theme for this year or I would "steal" this one! Maybe for next year? I would also love for you to start a Haunted Hotel thread so I can reference back to it. Great Idea!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Sure, I will definitely start a Haunted Hotel thread. Should I do it here in the Party Ideas section, or under General Halloween?


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

You are definitely off and running with your theme! I'm jealous, as I have done nothing toward getting our party theme going yet, plus I am co-chair for our Lions Club hayride and haunted barn. This year I'm in charge of haunting the 8,000 square foot barn too. I'm really enjoying following your thread. It sounds like your party will be a blast!

All I can suggest for an quick answering machine message is:

"Thank you for calling the Chamberwell Hotel. Our staff are buried in their work at the moment, but will get back to you if...(pause for effect)...I mean as soon as they free themselves. If you are calling to confirm your reservation, please leave a message after the tone. We are dying to have you... mwaaaaaa haaaaaaa haaaaaaaaa."

Eric


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Wolfbeard said:


> You are definitely off and running with your theme! I'm jealous, as I have done nothing toward getting our party theme going yet, plus I am co-chair for our Lions Club hayride and haunted barn. This year I'm in charge of haunting the 8,000 square foot barn too. I'm really enjoying following your thread. It sounds like your party will be a blast!
> 
> All I can suggest for an quick answering machine message is:
> 
> ...



Wolfbeard --

I knew you'd come up with something -- you are so clever! Fabulous!



Lady of Chamberwelll -- I would put the thread under parties all though it's a great idea for haunt too. I be a loyal subject no matter where the thread ends up.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I may have to "reap" this theme for our own party too. Maybe for next year. I'm really enjoying this thread.

Lady of Chamberwell. Here are a few hotel related prop ideas:

1.) "Tomb Service Cart." You could build a simple rolling table, covered with a gory table cloth and disgustingly cool items. If you have a volunteer, they could even ride inside the cart and do the head on a plate thing. A simple plywood and 2 x 4 frame with swivel casters would support the actor. Even if you just do a roll through to announce that the food service is open. Then the volunteer can climb out and be replaced by a fake head.

2.) Monster in a suitcase. Convert the "monster in a box" concept to a hard sided suitcase or travel trunk. 

3.) Use the "haunted bookshelf" concept and turn it into a haunted front desk key and mail slot. Old dusty letters and keys can move in and out of the small cubbies behind the front desk. Fairly simple to make with a motor, shaft and cams to move the items.

4.) Hotel register: Use a large feather, even a crow feather would work. Have an ink well with the ink on the registry book being blood red and of course splotches of dribbled blood.

Hmmmmmmm, maybe I'm starting to enjoy this thread too much! 

Eric


EDIT: OK, one more; The bottomless Trunk. This is nothing more than the standard bottomless pit prop. Get a cheap travel trunk. Secure the lid in an open position. Then place a mirror on the bottom with a two way mirror inside the top edge. Some rope lights around the bottom edge will provide the light source and disguise the edges of the miror.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Wolfbeard, you are the bomb! I love all of your ideas. I just wish there was enough time to incorporate all of them! That answering machine message was so clever! I think I'm also going to have to do the "Tomb Service Cart". That's great!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I am looking forward to following the Chamberwell Hotel progress thread.

Happy Haunting!

Eric


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

wow wolfman, you're the man! Figure out a way for me to incorporate an skeletal organist into a haunted hotel and I'm scrapping my theme too lol

MsM


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Hahaha.....


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> wow wolfman, you're the man! Figure out a way for me to incorporate an skeletal organist into a haunted hotel and I'm scrapping my theme too lol
> 
> MsM


MsM -- what's your theme this year? I can totally see a skeletal organist in a haunted hotel!

Wolfbeard -- great prop ideas! Gonna have to do the tomb service cart too.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

B Scary said:


> MsM -- what's your theme this year? I can totally see a skeletal organist in a haunted hotel!
> 
> Wolfbeard -- great prop ideas! Gonna have to do the tomb service cart too.


My theme is/was going to be a funeral. But the coffin isnt made yet hahaha
Was going to have the organist playing funeral music. Our Minister is going to be in Arizona for halloween umping baseball games....go figure! Would rather visit the US than be at our party. lol

So share your vision oh scary one 

MsM


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> wow wolfman, you're the man! Figure out a way for me to incorporate an skeletal organist into a haunted hotel and I'm scrapping my theme too lol
> 
> MsM


MsMeeple,

Cover over or temporarily remove the pipes on the organ (if so equipped). Get or record your own creepy, off key piano music, add a "tip" jar full of finger tips and you have your own cheesy hotel piano bar lounge act for your hotel. An old half used cigar in the skeleton's mouth and a loud suit jacket will complete the scene.   

At least that's what the voices in my head suggested...

Eric


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Wolfbeard....you are good!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Buzzard said:


> Wolfbeard....you are good!


Thanks for the compliment, but please everyone, feel pity for my wife. The poor soul must live with me always spouting off wacky ideas and a series of bad puns, usually related to Halloween. You folks only get a tiny portion of the stuff I screen for posting first. She has to live with it daily!   

Eric


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Wolfbeard, Please don't hold back on our account! Your ideas are fantastic & SO helpful!

Also, I just wanted to mention that I started the seperate "Haunted Hotel" thread and posted a (very long) rough draft of how I plan to lay out and decorate our Chamberwell Hotel. I'd love feedback, constructive criticism and ideas!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm going to check out the new thread now! So excited to hear it all come together.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wolfbeard said:


> MsMeeple,
> 
> Cover over or temporarily remove the pipes on the organ (if so equipped). Get or record your own creepy, off key piano music, add a "tip" jar full of finger tips and you have your own cheesy hotel piano bar lounge act for your hotel. An old half used cigar in the skeleton's mouth and a loud suit jacket will complete the scene.
> 
> ...


Hahaha love the voices in your head!
Unfortunately, hubby just managed to procure (read threatened other employees) some great pieces of used wood at his work for free and has also already made a autocad drawing of the coffins. He informed me of this right about the time I was going to tell him about a great new theme idea haha So I kept my mouth shut since I didn't want to become a prop in my own cemetary. Besides, I'm sure anything I do would pale in comparision to the great Lady of the Manor 

So tell those voices in your head to start thinking Funeral!

Meeps


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

I love all of this!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> Hahaha love the voices in your head!
> Unfortunately, hubby just managed to procure (read threatened other employees) some great pieces of used wood at his work for free and has also already made a autocad drawing of the coffins. He informed me of this right about the time I was going to tell him about a great new theme idea haha So I kept my mouth shut since I didn't want to become a prop in my own cemetary. Besides, I'm sure anything I do would pale in comparision to the great Lady of the Manor
> 
> So tell those voices in your head to start thinking Funeral!
> ...


Funeral, huh? Ok. There's nothing like a new "coffin table" in your living room. It gives it a nice wake vibe. This is ours. It serves duty as a coffin table, extra seating or flip it over and fill with a skeleton, corpse or actor. I like multitasking props!











Eric


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Hahaha that's great! and your wife allowed it? 

We have very limited space so we always remove the coffee table and push the couch and chairs against the walls. Hubby's making a coffin bar similiar to the one posted by a forum member last year (oldsguysomething). And a second coffin for the deceased 

MsM


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

That's a great coffin-table, wolfbeard! Do you use it year round??


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Lady of Chamberwell Manor said:


> That's a great coffin-table, wolfbeard! Do you use it year round??


When we don't have the coffin displayed for Halloween or in use as a prop, it doubles as a storage container for our 4 buckys and some other props. I built it to fit me (I'm 6'4" tall) as a prop coffin. I figured since I was making it, it should be strong enough for seating, as an active prop, and as a coffee/coffin table from September until November. Again, I like multitasking props! The coffin's use varies depending on our theme. I also have a couple of smaller Casa De' Sade inspired toe pinchers for general prop use too.  There is a hand carved sarcophogus too, but that is for another topic if an Egyptian theme crops up on the forum.

Eric


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wolfbeard said:


> I also have a couple of smaller Casa De' Sade inspired toe pinchers for general prop use too.
> Eric



Huh? what are those?

MsM


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

There were plans online a few years ago that gave you the measurements and pattern to build an entire toe pincher coffin prop out of one sheet of plywood. These are not very deep, but there is no waste of materials. The link was on another website (Minions Web), but the link was no longer valid the last time I looked. I sure wish I saved a copy, as I need a few more coffins for our haunted barn this year. 

Eric


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Sorry it's been a while... We've been busy getting started on the hotel and I promise to post pictures soon. In the meantime I'm sharing a _*rough*_ draft of the wording for our invites which will resemble a reservation confirmation type of document. The top of the document will have a black & white picture of an old run-down hotel and "The Chamberwell Hotel" Logo just above it to the right.

I'd love your constructive criticism on the wording below (It comes from a combination of wording from Haunted Huntington, great suggestions from this thread and a little of my own imagination). Here goes...

Are you _dying_ to get away from it all? Looking for a place to rest your _bones_?
We invite you to stay at the Chamberwell Hotel where due to sudden and unforseen circumstances we now have a vacancy that only you can fill.

We have you scheduled for check-in on Saturday October 24th at 8 PM. Your reservation will include a unique dining experience with eerie finger foods, delicious witch's brew and many "ales". (help - I would like to add something here about a reference to tomb service)

Hotel Information & Policies:
*Location: Address
*Check-In Time: 8:00 PM
*Check-Out Time: Not an Option
*Attire: Costume Required
*Prizes will be rewarded for costumes in multiple categories
*Adults Only Please

At the Chamberwell Hotel we invite you to step back in time to a hotel that has been restored after being destroyed by a fire in the early 1900's. Despite rumors of isolated chilling occurances during recent vistits to the Chamberwell, we assure you that your safety and well-being will remain our top priority. However, we must warn you. Some say that the souls of those trapped within the walls of the hotel are seeking release, some are seeking revenge, but all of them are caught in a place between this world and the next. A nightmarish place where your worst fears and darkest horrors come to life.

Please confirm your reservation by calling ###-###-#### or e-mailing [email protected]


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Awesome...I love has this has developed. Everyone has a great imagination. Love the theme!

Your reservation will include free tomb service where you can sample our....


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Oh, one question...under what topic did you start your thread?


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the tomb service suggestion Elza. I will try to play around wtih that tonight. 
I started this topic about my invitations under the thread: Need Help with invites for Haunted Hotel. After that, I was asked to start a new thread called Haunted Hotel about the haunt itself and you can find the theme & decor ideas there. Thanks again!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Absolutely awesome.

Last year we didn't have a Halloween party, the first time in 15 years. (mental health reasons). This year, I was just starting to scheme and couldn't come up with a theme. 

This is it.

Amazing. 

Our house has a huge central vaulted ceiling family room (yes, with piano) that I can easily make into a "lobby". Just inside the front door, an office that I can partially block the opening of and make a "check in desk".

Any way, you got my juices flowing now.

Here's some ideas that popped into my head:

Every door has a number placard, uniform in style, like a hotel. I think I will make mine out of think styrofoam, and burn the numbers in with a soldering iron.

Some doors can have "do not disturb" signs on the doorknobs, or other funny signs.

A dirty dish and plate of some leftover food outside one door, like waiting for room service to pick up.

Small soaps in the bathroom, lotion and shampoo bottles with funny labels.

I own 3 vintage cars, and have been collecting old, tired looking suitcases for a few years now. Perfect.





That is just what I thought of in the first 10 minutes. I'll check out the other thread.

Also, soon I will post video from our 2006 party, the best ever. Blackout, lightening, 50 lbs of dry ice dumped in a dry ice machine over the heads of our 50+ guests.... You'll enjoy.,....

J


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

MsMeeple...you could always incorporate Wolfbeard's suggestion into your haunt, and just make the coffin into a bench/sofa with a table in front of it. can still make it like a bar theme in a hotel lobby or such. And you would have some extra seating. Just an idea.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Awesome put together LadyofChamberwell!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

johnshenry said:


> Absolutely awesome.
> 
> Last year we didn't have a Halloween party, the first time in 15 years. (mental health reasons). This year, I was just starting to scheme and couldn't come up with a theme.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I remember you and your cool black out moment at your party! That was an awesome video.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Si-cotik said:


> MsMeeple...you could always incorporate Wolfbeard's suggestion into your haunt, and just make the coffin into a bench/sofa with a table in front of it. can still make it like a bar theme in a hotel lobby or such. And you would have some extra seating. Just an idea.


Thanks but I actually need to subtract seating instead of adding more lol Dutch people tend to flock and roost! I need to keep them on their feet and moving! 

MsM


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh, I see! Well, you can of course just ignore that suggestion then, I was just trying to be helpful. Wouldn't mind seeing pics once you get it all put up!


----------

